# My Grooming Area Share yours please!



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

We all have our favorite grooming areas...can you please share yours?
This is the small table I use to groom Sir Winston and Lady Mia (brushing, cleaning eyes and ears)...someone is jealous?:








Holly says "I dreamed you were using those clippers on ME:brick: "








OKAY, now that we have that settled...go way!!!eace:








You will notice I have NO photos of Winston or Mia there...I have to use both hands to keep them on the table..:biggrin1:


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Mine is in the Basement/Laundry Room. Here is a pic of the setup. I dry them on top of the dryer (to the right of the picture).
Excuse the dirty walls and the lack of door & molding, the Laundry room is where DH washes all his tools and I swear to you, I think sometimes he just rubs them on the Walls ... (me rolling my eyes here) ound:


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I will be bathing in the laundry room soon I hope...for now it is the bathroom and that is hard bending over the tub...lol..


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

I blow dry Ache on this table in the kitchen. I use 2 blow dryers to make things a little faster. Daily brush/ comb is in the laundry room on top of the dryer. (no pic)


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Ache looks very comfortable there, my two are not trained that well..(my bad)


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

did that look from Holly include a hiss? 

sadly... brushing and blow drying are still done on the floor...but here are the boys in their bathing station.

The caption: oh the indignity!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Missy said:


> did that look from Holly include a hiss?
> 
> sadly... brushing and blow drying are still done on the floor...but here are the boys in their bathing station.
> 
> The caption: oh the indignity!


Just LOOK at those poor, sad puppies! What is Mommy DOING to you boys!?!:biggrin1:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Here is mine. On top of the washing machine!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

my spot is a very small unfinished room way down in the bowels of the house. It used to be my darkroom when I was doing black and white photography. I like it because when we get it messy or wet I can just close the door and not have to deal with clean up if I don't feel like it. Anything related to Whimsy is stored in this little room.( it would also be a good place to go if we had a tornado warning)


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

*Jesse from Long Island NY*

Jesse,bathing in kitchen sink,:brushteeth:loves getting his teeth brushed, and his gromming table


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Rosie in the kitchen sink, drying in the upstairs bath and it is hard. Where does one get the stand for what looks like a hand held dryer? Last week I just combed thru the wet hair with wide tooth comb and let her air dry. Then I brushed her later in the day--lots easier than trying to hold her still with one hand, prop the dryer on a towel roll and brush. Really the air dry is pretty, it hangs in tiny curliques.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Hey Missy, No actually although it does look like she is angry, she was just yawning and I caught her in the middle of the yawn.. She really does hiss, if I brush her too hard...she appeared at my door one year, right before Christmas..she looked so pretty and well taken care of but when I rescued her from the tree by the deck she was just skin and bones...so she stayed..Holly Noel.
The boys do look a little indignant...don't they, like Samson, the power of the hair!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Luciledodd said:


> Rosie in the kitchen sink, drying in the upstairs bath and it is hard. Where does one get the stand for what looks like a hand held dryer? Last week I just combed thru the wet hair with wide tooth comb and let her air dry. Then I brushed her later in the day--lots easier than trying to hold her still with one hand, prop the dryer on a towel roll and brush. Really the air dry is pretty, it hangs in tiny curliques.


I have the same problem with my two...I usually let them air dry and then brush..not as pretty I guess but easier..


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Carefulove said:


> Mine is in the Basement/Laundry Room. Here is a pic of the setup. I dry them on top of the dryer (to the right of the picture).
> Excuse the dirty walls and the lack of door & molding, the Laundry room is where DH washes all his tools and I swear to you, I think sometimes he just rubs them on the Walls ... (me rolling my eyes here) ound:


The set ups in the laundry are really nice and handy. As soon as I can navigate the steps and get my new washer and dryer I am going to do that, mine is in the basement..


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

krandall said:


> Here is mine. On top of the washing machine!


Kodi's coat always glows...he is watching you so intently...he is surely in tune with all you do Karen!!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

It is great to keep it all in one place, isn't it? Can't wait to get my things situated that way!!!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Jesse loves having his teeth brushed? What kind of tooth paste do you use? Mine fight that...and he looks like he loves to be groomed...of course you have trained him well, and obviously he enjoys it...great!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I wish I had a laundry tub, but when we relocated the washer/dryer, we didn't think to leave room for one. Instead we made a full bathroom. So, they get bathed in the kitchen sink. I can't bend over the tub too long because of my back issues. Kodi usually air dries unless it is very cold. Shelby gets blown dry, either on my lap, or on the dining room table.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Luciledodd said:


> Rosie in the kitchen sink, drying in the upstairs bath and it is hard. Where does one get the stand for what looks like a hand held dryer? Last week I just combed thru the wet hair with wide tooth comb and let her air dry. Then I brushed her later in the day--lots easier than trying to hold her still with one hand, prop the dryer on a towel roll and brush. Really the air dry is pretty, it hangs in tiny curliques.


I got mine on Amazon.com


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> I have the same problem with my two...I usually let them air dry and then brush..not as pretty I guess but easier..


I guess that's an advantage of living in the south. Kodi would be a miserable shivery mess for hours if I didn't blow dry him.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

OMG! Mine is so ghetto

I used to use the washer and dryer, but got new ones that are now too high. I groom my guys in the basement on a mini frig! Pretty pathetic


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Oh MOM....love that look. Beautiful color too! 
I think the kitchen sink would make my back feel better too!!!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

lfung5 said:


> OMG! Mine is so ghetto
> 
> I used to use the washer and dryer, but got new ones that are now too high. I groom my guys in the basement on a mini frig! Pretty pathetic


I still have the older ones..my set up in the laundry room would not work too well with the newer ones.. but whatever works. And you need that new washer/dryer to keep all those great doggy clothes clean..ound:
Washing the dogs should be much easier!! :biggrin1:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> The set ups in the laundry are really nice and handy. As soon as I can navigate the steps and get my new washer and dryer I am going to do that, mine is in the basement..


Our half bath/laundry room isn't as "pretty" as a formal "powder room", but I do really appreciate having the laundry on the first floor!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

krandall said:


> I guess that's an advantage of living in the south. Kodi would be a miserable shivery mess for hours if I didn't blow dry him.


No, I towel dry and blot them a lot and only wash them in the middle of a hot day...if they start shivering, or if it is even cool, I get the dryer out..and chase them around the room with it..lol..


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Jesse loves having his teeth brushed? What kind of tooth paste do you use? Mine fight that...and he looks like he loves to be groomed...of course you have trained him well, and obviously he enjoys it...great!


Just plain pet tooth paste,I don't know why but he loves it, I'm glad.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Kodi's coat always glows...he is watching you so intently...he is surely in tune with all you do Karen!!


Thanks, Flynn! He's watching me 'cause he's hoping he can talk me out of that grooming stuff!:biggrin1:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

irnfit said:


> I wish I had a laundry tub, but when we relocated the washer/dryer, we didn't think to leave room for one. Instead we made a full bathroom. So, they get bathed in the kitchen sink. I can't bend over the tub too long because of my back issues. Kodi usually air dries unless it is very cold. Shelby gets blown dry, either on my lap, or on the dining room table.


Kodi gets washed in the kitchen sink too. I'd love to have a laundry tub, but we just don't have the space for one.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

This is my old set up. I don't have as nice of a sink and I now dry on my dinning room table that is set up in my sisters family room.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> No, I towel dry and blot them a lot and only wash them in the middle of a hot day...if they start shivering, or if it is even cool, I get the dryer out..and chase them around the room with it..lol..


ound:
My sister has a gas fire place and latley we sit there raped in a towel and slowly just let the fan warm them up then they run around. If I think there cold I put the dryer on them After all the work they get dirty whiten 24 hr.


----------



## Anna6 (Oct 21, 2012)

I love all the wet doggie pictures. Some of you are very creative. Fortunately we have two very deep sinks, one of those pull out shower heads and an extended counter top to wash Nina at. I am also blessed with some teens that do the job for me. I have a regular big blow dryer that we dry Nina with. She hates the whole process but since she is pint size she has nothing to say about it and it gets done. The one thing we have not been able to get done is brush her teeth. Is it too late to train her to tolerate teeth brushing? I think she is 8 1/2 months. We have also never brought her in to groom and just do the washing, combing and unique (LOL) hair style ourselfs. Do we need to bring her in to have her hair in her ears clipped/plucked or can we do that ourself too? Does the hair in the ear need to be clipped/plucked? My friend with a Maltese/Poodle told me about it.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Anna6 said:


> I love all the wet doggie pictures. Some of you are very creative. Fortunately we have two very deep sinks, one of those pull out shower heads and an extended counter top to wash Nina at. I am also blessed with some teens that do the job for me. I have a regular big blow dryer that we dry Nina with. She hates the whole process but since she is pint size she has nothing to say about it and it gets done. The one thing we have not been able to get done is brush her teeth. Is it too late to train her to tolerate teeth brushing? I think she is 8 1/2 months. We have also never brought her in to groom and just do the washing, combing and unique (LOL) hair style ourselfs. Do we need to bring her in to have her hair in her ears clipped/plucked or can we do that ourself too? Does the hair in the ear need to be clipped/plucked? My friend with a Maltese/Poodle told me about it.


Sounds like you are doing well with her. My suggestion is to start trying to clean her teeth with a damp cloth (baby wash cloth)..and just do a little at a time until she grows accustomed to having you look in her mouth..(that is if she will let you look in her mouth..if not, try that first...just letting her become accustomed to looking in her mouth and putting your finger on her teeth and gums..) 
Are her ears smelly, does she scratch them? Does she have lots of hair inside her ear that is visible? I use my thumb and forefinger and gently pull on that hair, some comes out easily, but don't do too much at a time and don't use an instrument like tweezers, etc...you could damage her ear canal. Mine don't tend to have ear problems, if your dog's ears smell, have a dark discharge, or seem to bother her, a vet is best for that as using the wrong things inside the ear canal can do more damage than good...jmho..good luck!!!


----------



## Anna6 (Oct 21, 2012)

Thank you for your response FGT. Her ear is very hairy. No smell no discharge but last 2-3 days she has at time rubbed her head against the carpet so I think it bothers or itches her. when you pull the hair should it come out easily. It lloks like she has a whole forest growing in there?

We have fingered her teeth since we got her but she is not too thrilled about it. We'll keep trying.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Anna6 said:


> Thank you for your response FGT. Her ear is very hairy. No smell no discharge but last 2-3 days she has at time rubbed her head against the carpet so I think it bothers or itches her. when you pull the hair should it come out easily. It lloks like she has a whole forest growing in there?
> 
> We have fingered her teeth since we got her but she is not too thrilled about it. We'll keep trying.


Wait until you get some other responses, but the hair should come out easily, try to get the hair in the very middle which is growing in the opening of the ear...hope it works for you!


----------



## Anna6 (Oct 21, 2012)

It didn't come out and nina did not like it. So we just straightened it and combed it.


----------



## Anna6 (Oct 21, 2012)

Eddie said:


> Jesse,bathing in kitchen sink,:brushteeth:loves getting his teeth brushed, and his gromming table


Prison mugshots. Hilarious! Did they fill the quota yet for the calender. These are a must.


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Love the pictures Missy.


----------



## lailacoopers (Dec 19, 2012)

Wow, they are all fabulous and pretty dogs! fresh and cool after a bath!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I was redoing my bathroom when I got Rosie and thought I was getting a sink big enough to bath a little dog in. Well it worked for a little while--then we had to go down stairs to the kitchen sink and back up for the drying. Course since I had her shaved, she hasn't been bathed to often. I noticed yesterday that she was beginning to smell like a "dog", but didn't feet like the bath thing. Actually will probably just use a wash cloth and bath her that way. Short hair is a good thing.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

My new grooming table arrived today. I'm pretty sure it's very similar to Suzi's. I thought it was blue, but it came black (which is fine with me). I think this will make things a bit easier for me (I hope so anyhow). I can put it on top of my freezer and it doesn't take up much space so it'll be easy to put away. It also doesn't weigh very much and it rotates like a lazy susan.

Brody is badly in need of a good grooming session.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Yes that is the same one ! And from the looks of it Brody fits it just right. He cant go anywhere! I never use the lazy suzi for some reason maybe I should then the blow dryer would work better with the third arm I own. I cant be leave I have moved three time since My post with my grooming area. I miss my original one.Although my new set up has a much better hand held water hose.
Here is our new set up in my old historical apartment.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I tied a knot at the top of the grooming loop to make it a bit shorter. I think this will make things much easier as I'll be able to use my other hand to keep things from pulling/hurting rather than trying to hold him in place. I just did one big mat on the side of his neck/head yesterday and then I let him down.


----------

